# GIANT BETTA FISH 3 month - 6cm



## adink (Sep 30, 2021)

Youtube : 




INSTAGRAM : https://www.instagram.com/indoexoticp


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

adink said:


> Youtube :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. They sure are pretty.


----------

